

Ask HN: Who's Hiring? - percept

[Re: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=896600]
======
jpiemeisl
Although space150 isn't a startup -- we're an 8-year old digital agency with
70+ employees -- we are looking for great .NET developers and Front-End
developers right now.

<http://www.space150.com/jobs>

------
SwellJoe
We're quietly searching for a frontend engineer (a JavaScript hacker with
great design sense) to join Virtualmin (YC07). I'll post the listing on the
jobs section here as soon as I have time to write up a jobs page for our
website to fully describe the position.

------
mbrubeck
We want to hire a bunch of engineers to work on Java (Android) mobile apps,
Java web services, and machine learning/NLP. We also need product managers and
syadmin/ops people:

<http://kiha.com/> (Seattle)

------
jganetsk
Yodle!! We need lots of developers, quants, and product managers!

<http://www.yodle.com/>

Send me your resume at jason.ganetsky@gmail.com

------
NateLawson
Root Labs is hiring a security engineer. Wondering what we do?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=898960>

------
PieSquared
I really hate to be repetitive in these posts, and I've posted a similar
thread on HN before with little to no replies... but...

Who's Hiring... Students?

------
percept
Sorry guys, I don't think your posts got the attention they should have.

Maybe somebody else should post the question again early this week.

